# OLL + PLL Online.



## Lofty (Feb 22, 2008)

I have finally started work on my site over at 110mb.com, loftycuber.110mb.com, and now have on there all of my OLL and PLL algs online.
COLL is up but doesn't have any images and hasn't been proofread and in the long run I'll add ZBLL algs as well.
Oh, I'll answer question from the other thread as well.
Thanks to Jason for catching all my errors


----------



## nicoJ (Mar 29, 2008)

great job lofster
there's an error in a PLL though
it's this one
(r') R U' R' D R U R' Uw2 R' U R D R' U R (r)
the last U is a U'
but it doesent have lots of importance (actually i dont' think is important) because it's at the end, but if you correct more of them you should correct this one too

thanks for the 3 PLL and 2 OLL that helped me improving


----------



## Dene (Mar 29, 2008)

Hey Lofty, in your notation section you don't say what having brackets means (eg (r) ). Thus I have no idea what this means >.<

EDIT: Oh I figured it out, it's a rotation! maybe you should put that in.

Ok, I'm just gonna go ahead and do some editing for you:
In order from the top:

OLL 1: R U2 R2 (r) U R U' R' B2 R' U R U' (r') Should be R U2 R2 (r) U R U' B2 R' U R U' (r') (remove R' in middle)

OLL 11: Rw U R' U R' (r) U' R U' R (r') U2 R'w Should be Rw U R' U R' (r) U R U' R (r') U2 R'w (change U' in middle to U)

For OLL 17, have you tried R U R' U R' F R F' U2 R' F R F' (I find it quite good for OH).

For OLL 34, have you tried R U R2 U' R' F R U R U' F'

OLL 35: R U2 R2 (r) U R' U' (r') R U2 R' Should be R U2 R2 (r) U R U' (r') R U2 R' (change middle R' to R)

For OLL 37 have you tried (r) R' U R U' (u) R' U' R U (f' u') (I tried to put in the rotations that I use for 2H)

OLL 38: R U R' U R U' R' U' (r) R' U' R U '(r') Should be R U R' U R U' R' U' (r) R' U R U' (r') (change 2nd to last U' tu U, and attach the ' to the last U'  )

Second to last OLL: Rw U R'w U R U' R' U R U' R' Rw U R'w Should be Rw U R'w U R U' R' U R U' R' Rw U' R'w (change last U to U')

With the PLL's, it's very hard to determine what each one is, you really need a birds-eye-view with arrows!


----------



## Lofty (Mar 30, 2008)

Oh wow! I did not realize I had so many errors! Jason and I looked over them all too... i have edited the one pointed out by nicoJ and will do all yours now Dene.
And if the ones you are asking me if I have tried are the ones with no edges oriented I do not actually use those algs I just put them up there lol 
Edit: They are all fixed that you pointed out. And I think you need to work on your PLL recognition Dene  You should be able recognize them all from looking at only two sides


----------



## Johannes91 (Mar 30, 2008)

I checked all OLL and PLL algs [edit: and COLL], found a few more errors:

OLL: R' U' R U' R' U R U R (r') U' R U
The end should be (r') U' R' U

OLL: F R U R' U' R U R' F'
The first U should be U'.

OLL: R U R' U R U' R' U' R' (r) U' R U '(r')
The end should be (r) U R U'.

PLL: (r') R U R D2 R' U R D2 R2
The first U should be U'.

PLL: R U R' U' R' U R U2 R' L' U R U' L U' R U' R'
The alg is correct, but image is wrong.

PLL: (u2) R U2 R' U2 R B' *R* U' R U R B R2 U
That should be R'.

PLL: R U' *L* U R' U2 L U' L' U2 L
That should be L'.

PLL: R U L' U' R U2 L' U L U2 L'
The start should be R' U L.

PLL: (L U' R U2 L' U R') x2 U'
PLL: ( R' U L U2 R U' L) x2 U
I'd prefer something other than "x2"...

PLL: R2 Uw R' U R' U' R Uw' R2 *9u')* L' U L
That should be (u).

PLL: L' U' L (u') R2 Uw R' U R *U* R Uw' R2
Should be U'.

COLL: R' U2 R F *U* R' U' R U F'
That should be U'.

COLL: R' U R U2 R' L' U R U' L'
Last move should be L.

COLL: (r) R' U L' U R U' L U (r')
First U should be U'.

COLL: L' U2 R U' R' U2 L R U' R
Last move should be R'.

COLL: (u') L' U2 L U2 R' U' L' U R' L
First R' should be R.

COLL: (u) L R' U' L U R U2 L' U2 L
Start should be L' R U' L U R'.

COLL: (u2) F U R U' R' U R U2 R' U' R U R' F
Last move should be F'.

COLL: (u) F R2 U' R U' R U' R' U2 R' U R2 F
Ditto.

COLL: R' U2 R U R' U R2 U' L' U R' U' L'
Last move should be L.

Don't you check what you write at all...? There are also some mistakes in ZBLL algs.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Mar 30, 2008)

Johannes91 said:


> I checked all OLL and PLL algs [edit: and COLL], found a few more errors:
> 
> [...]
> 
> Don't you check what you write at all...? There are also some mistakes in ZBLL algs.



Bet you checked these in Haskell.


----------



## Johannes91 (Mar 30, 2008)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> Johannes91 said:
> 
> 
> > I checked all OLL and PLL algs [edit: and COLL], found a few more errors:
> ...


Yeah, I used a Haskell program. But when there was an error in an alg, I had to find it manually.


----------



## Lofty (Mar 30, 2008)

Strange I specifically remember changing at least one of these before...
I used the built in editor. Maybe I just didn't save.
What would you suggest as opposed to x2? I suppose it could get confusing between the two notations.
Edit: And ZBLL I didn't check...


----------



## Dene (Mar 30, 2008)

Lofty, just looking at the first few PLL's (U perms) I can see you have the correct algorithm with the wrong picture, which completely put me off looking further, sorry


----------



## Lofty (Mar 30, 2008)

Man, I didn't realize I had made such a sucky site.
Edit: 100mb appears to be down I'll have to fix it all later. Or at least the server I am on is down idk..


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Apr 5, 2008)

Seems like your site is mainly for left handed people, though.


----------



## fanwuq (Apr 6, 2008)

Lofty said:


> Man, I didn't realize I had made such a sucky site.
> Edit: 100mb appears to be down I'll have to fix it all later. Or at least the server I am on is down idk..



Well, no, the OH algorithms and your hints are quite useful. The errors are minor and easy to tell when you try to do it on a cube.


----------

